# tennessee spring turkey



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

population control said:


> thanks for info on the tick repellent
> does any sporting good store carry it?
> i might be headed back this year











www.cabelas.com

It is currently $6.99 a can, you can also get a powder mix that you add water to and soak your cloths. I usually spray of of my gear and cloths including boots a couple days before I head to Missouri in Mid April and it last through my May hunt in Michigan. 

Stuff works great.


----------

